# Paretroplus menarambo Youngster Update



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the young Pinstripe Dambas that were spawned on December 8th, 2012.They are now about 18 weeks of age and are starting to show their striping and orange edging in the unpaired fins. Body shape is compressed and oval in shape at this stage, much like the adults, and they have a TL of 1.5 - 2" (3.5 - 5.0 cm).


----------

